# Il fait trop chaud pour travailler



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

*Grand soleil, pas un nuage, 23° C... Y'a pas d'justice. (1)* 


(1) Ceci est bien évidemment un thread à flood. (2)

(2) Vu qu'y a qu'ça qui vous excite. (3)

(3) Bande de nazes.


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2005)

J'ai joui...

Au suivant...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

plutch


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Grand soleil, pas un nuage, 23° C... Y'a pas d'justice.




*Oups.. Non... 24° C, sorry.* 

*Pour rezba :* M'auto-citer n'est pas un signe d'onanisme. Seulement, tu vois, si j'ai besoin de citer un poète (par exemple), je cite plus volontiers Verlaine que Monsieur Raymond, boucher-charcutier rue Michaud.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2005)

Ici aussi grand soleil, 10 c°.
Par contre à l'hôpital, c'est comme toi, 24 degrés alors si tu crois que je suis jaloux, tu te trompes.       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> si tu crois que je suis jaloux, tu te trompes.       :love:



Tu parles si je me trompe ! La Foguenne, La Bengilli, même combat : des envieuses, des gourmandes tout ça.  :love:


----------



## Gargouille (15 Mars 2005)

37,5 en température rectale ce matin :hein:


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2005)

Pour faire avancer la science:
J'ai la température côté cour, côté rue ET température intérieure. Sur les hauteurs donc (non parce que ça change tout).
Donc, à 13h pile: 
13,8 sur la rue
19,3 sur la cour
20,7 dans la cuisine

hygrométrie aussi ?

non pas besoin, là je crois...


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mars 2005)

J'ai pu prendre le café dehors, sous un beau soleil (désolé, j'ai pas de thermometre sous la main...)
Ca fait trop de bien!
Il doit faire dans les 20-22°.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles si je me trompe ! La Foguenne, La Bengilli, même combat : des envieuses, des gourmandes tout ça.  :love:


 
On dirait du moi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On dirait du moi !!!



Ton style est facilement imitable : il donne tout son sens au verbe "singer".


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur Raymond, boucher-charcutier rue Michaud.



Ceci dit sans offense à l'égard des bouchers-charcutiers. J'en connais de très bien. Il m'arrive même de leur serrer la main en privé.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2005)

C'est ici qu'on vient se faire prendre la température?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici qu'on vient se faire prendre la température?



Il faudrait que tu déserres tes fesses pour ça, mon lapin bleu. :love:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait que tu déserres tes fesses pour ça, mon lapin bleu. :love:



 :love:   J'arrive mon doux lapinou.


----------



## KARL40 (15 Mars 2005)

A vous lire, j'ai plutôt envie de serrer les miennes, de fesses !  

:rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2005)

Et bien voilà un petit thread qui me semble bien parti.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voilà un petit thread qui me semble bien parti.



Toi aussi tu as trop chaud?  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu as trop chaud?  :love:



Là, ça va mais dans 2H00, j'aurais très très chaud.
Grand test avant la messe de demain.
Demain, je fond, je me liquéfie et peut-être même que je ferais dans ma culotte mais j'hésite encore.


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait que tu déserres tes fesses pour ça, mon lapin bleu. :love:




Ça en a le goût, ça en a l'odeur, mais ce n'est pas du Sonnyboy. Il manque les poils autour (du lapin bleu)


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> peut-être même que je ferais dans ma culotte mais j'hésite encore.



Dans le doute, n'en met pas.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> peut-être même que je ferais dans ma culotte mais j'hésite encore.



une seule adresse pour ton probleme 

http://www.coloplast.fr/conveen_duo


----------



## toys (15 Mars 2005)

bon si il fait trop chaud pour travailler le mieux ses de rien faire !


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une seule adresse pour ton probleme
> 
> http://www.coloplast.fr/conveen_duo



Oui, je connais mais il faut un système qui fasse frigo en même temps.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je connais mais il faut un système qui fasse frigo en même temps.




tu veux refrigirer ton pipi ?     



ou  , peut etre,   tu parle d'une refrigerisation de ton corp   

j'ai pas  trouvé mieux que ceci


----------



## dool (15 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça en a le goût, ça en a l'odeur, mais ce n'est pas du Sonnyboy. Il manque les poils autour (du lapin bleu)



Si vous pouviez arrêter avec cette histoire de lapin bleu ça euh ça hummm m'arrangerais 

Lapine rose est une expression que je vous conseille dans ce cas ! 

Mais bon je sais que je vais me faire cuisiner en civet (avec le bouquet garni enfourné)dans deux secondes donc faites comme si j'avais rien dit hein...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon je sais que je vais me faire cuisiner en civet (avec le bouquet garni enfourné)dans deux secondes donc faites comme si j'avais rien dit hein...



Tu serais trop heureuse de te retrouver sous les projecteurs. 
Je préfère jouer avec mes petits camarades. :rateau:

P.S. : D'ailleurs, tu n'as rien dit...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Grand soleil, pas un nuage, 23° C... Y'a pas d'justice. (1)*



23°C c'est tout ?  j'aurais dit plus moi  :hein:

Salut voisin :love:


----------



## rezba (15 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Oups.. Non... 24° C, sorry.*
> 
> *Pour rezba :* M'auto-citer n'est pas un signe d'onanisme. Seulement, tu vois, si j'ai besoin de citer un poète (par exemple), je cite plus volontiers Verlaine que Monsieur Raymond, boucher-charcutier rue Michaud.




Je cherchais où tu aurais bien pu me répondre... 

Moi-même, je n'ai jamais tellement eu confiance dans les qualités de boucher de Verlaine. Ce type n'aimait pas la viande rassie.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Salut voisin :love:



Salut ma belle ! :love:

C'est vrai qu'il a fait chaud aujourd'hui... Les jupes raccourcissent déjà !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce type n'aimait pas la viande rassie.



J'ai tout de même tendance à partager son amour pour la chair fraîche. Ou pas d'ailleurs... :love: 

_Et, quand la mort la frappera,
Cette chair qui me fut un dieu,
Comme auguste, elle fixera
Ses éléments, en marbre bleu !_


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Salut ma belle ! :love:
> 
> C'est vrai qu'il a fait chaud aujourd'hui... Les jupes raccourcissent déjà !


 
Faut que tu fasses attention de ne pas attraper froid... minou...

Et épile moi donc ces giboles, tu as l'air de quoi ???


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2005)

Porte fenêtre ouverte, façon terrasse couverte sur Paris et ses toits; il fait 23,3.
Vive les chlapettes, ça fait été...
La rumeur automobile fait office de ressac. C'est bientôt la plage...

Soleil soleil... un vieux morceau dans la tête...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

22° , beau soleil mais fenetres fermées a cause du bruit des travaux tramway  :mouais: 


personne pour me preter un fusil a plomb ?


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 22° , beau soleil mais fenetres fermées a cause du bruit des travaux tramway  :mouais:



Ça ressemble à Nice ça


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça ressemble à Nice ça





il n'y a pas que  nice ....


ici le maire a eu la "brillante" idée de deterrer le vieux tramway du debut 1900
et en remettre un tout neuf   


septembre 2005 fin de travaux ??????
alor la je veux bien voir !!!!


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas que  nice ....
> 
> 
> ici le maire a eu la "brillante" idée de deterrer le vieux tramway du debut 1900
> et en remettre un tout neuf



Ça ressemble à Clermont aussi


----------



## Pierrou (16 Mars 2005)

Moi ce beau temps me fout un peu mal à l'aise, je trouve que pour un 16 mars, c'est pas normal... :sick: Bon apres c'est vrai que c'est super un peu de soleil et de chaleur , mais ça va pas arranger le manque d'eau en France ( non, je suis pas fils d'agriculteur  ), et quand on sait que ya une semaine il faisait encore super froid et tout......
Enfin bon, revenons au sujet de base, si il fait trop chaud pour bosser, ben faites comme moi, bossez pas ( ou faites semblant à la rigueur )


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon, revenons au sujet de base, si il fait trop chaud pour bosser, ben faites comme moi, bossez pas ( ou faites semblant à la rigueur )



Purée, y'a vraiment des coups de pied obscurs qui s'perdent :mouais:


----------



## NightWalker (16 Mars 2005)

nâ...nâ.......nâ...nâ...nâ.................


----------



## Pierrou (16 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Purée, y'a vraiment des coups de pied obscurs qui s'perdent :mouais:


Vas y.... j'aime ça !  :rateau:


----------



## macarel (16 Mars 2005)

C'est quoi la température idéale pour bosser?
Personellment je ne l'ai pas trouvé encore, soit trop chaud, soit trop froid, jamais bon pour travailler.
C'est l'influence du sud peutêtre?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça ressemble à Nice ça



Pas sur les collines... 

A quand un apéro?


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Soleil soleil... un vieux morceau dans la tête...



N'est-ce pas merveilleux de se sentir coincé ?


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> N'est-ce pas merveilleux de se sentir coincé ?



Ça dépend dans quoi...


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas sur les collines...
> 
> A quand un apéro?



On devrait bien pouvoir trouver un moment un de ces quatres.

C'est fou ce qu'il y a comme bonne volonté dès qu'il s'agit d'un apéro


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou ce qu'il y a comme bonne volonté dès qu'il s'agit d'un apéro


 
Ouais, d'ailleurs profites en pour en parler a ta copine sonny


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, d'ailleurs profites en pour en parler a ta copine sonny




Aucune inquiétude. Le bruit du bouchon de la bouteille de vin le fera venir


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Mars 2005)

Douce musique à mes oreilles...


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2005)

Bon, bah va falloir s'organiser.

Jpmiss, comme tu es le dernier arrivé, va falloir que l'on te montre les spécialités locales.

Tu es prêt ?

Futal sur les chevilles ?

1, 2, 3, partez !


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mars 2005)

Aujourd'hui, il y a un max de brouillard, c'est pas top pour le WE qui s'annonce...


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> N'est-ce pas merveilleux de se sentir coincé ?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mars 2005)

C'est cool, le soleil est revenu!!!
En plsu, j'ai regardé la météo, ils annoncent un super temps pour demain, c'est cool!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2005)

*IL DEVRAIT TOUJOURS FAIRE TROP CHAUD POUR TRAVAILLER*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *IL DEVRAIT TOUJOURS FAIRE TROP CHAUD POUR TRAVAILLER*



Le problème c'est que, si ça continue, bientôt ici il fera même trop chaud pour glander !


----------



## Dedalus (18 Mars 2005)

La chaleur c'est pas ma tasse de thé...
J'aime la bruine, la petite pluie fine qui emperle les cheveux de ma douce, la brume qui flotte en lambeaux
mais j'aime aussi les pays du Soleil car il n'y a que là qu'on trouve de l'ombre


----------

